# Pleco bloated with possible ammonia burn, help!



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

A friend of mine purchased a pleco over the summer, but had to leave it at her parents' house when she returned to college. 
They had the ten gallon from late august until this past weekend (a little more than a month), and when my friend got to see the tank again, it was in horrific condition. 
Her tank was grossly over stocked in the first place, and then it had to go almost 2 months with out even a basic water change.
She has returned to school with the 10 gal, sans several fish, and her pleco in the shape it is in now. 
During all this time, the pleco has also been with out any driftwood at all. 

Before I post a filled diagnoses form, I want to know which information should I use: the theoretical information from the conditions it was in, or the conditions it is in now?

Pictures will follow, showing the strange clouding on it's back where it appears the scales have been damaged in some way, and the bloating of it's stomach. 


(ALSO, she purchased this pleco without finding out what species it was, so if anyone could identify this guy, it'd be a big help)
​


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

And so my question is, what is wrong with the poor guy, and how is the best way to treat him?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

what kind of pleco is this?


----------



## TheShadyBird (Jun 29, 2012)

> (ALSO, she purchased this pleco without finding out what species it was, so if anyone could identify this guy, it'd be a big help)


 
I'm pretty sure it's a Bristlenose though. Do you know what those cloudy spots could be?

After reading around, we decided to treat the bloating with some shelled peas. 
​


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh :S i missed that sorry >.< i was gonna guess that maybe though. Hope the peas work


----------

